# Heinerman Breakers



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Do Heinerman breakers have a triped position or do they just go to the off position?
Thanks
LC


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Do Heinerman breakers have a triped position or do they just go to the off position?
> Thanks
> LC


It depending on the breaker models. 

I know the Heinerman hydrallic breaker verison do have tripped postion however it kinda hard to catch or see it on tripped postion due it is very close to off postion. 

For other models it varies a bit. but useally go to off postion by default as I mention above.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for your reply and you are correct . The breaker that we are concerned about is the AC line breaker in a power supply. 
What we did the following day is simulate a condition that would trip the breaker (lower the high voltage shut down about 6 volts) it tripped the breaker to the off position. And now we know.
Thanks again

LC


----------

